# Angus/Jersey Calves for Sale



## treesaw (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello. I have two calves for sale. Both had angus moms; jersey dads. The first is a steer calve and he is the one pictured below. He weighs about 250 pounds and was raised as a bottle baby as mom rejected him. He's done very well though! The second is a much larger calf...weighs around 550 pounds and he is a bull calf. Best Offer. Would like to keep them out of the sale barn. :sing:


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Where are you?


----------



## treesaw (Oct 30, 2008)

I am in northwest Missouri...between Des Moines and Kansas City.


----------

